# A Bobcat, some cake and a lot of snow...



## Alison (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, we have close to a foot and a half of snow and it's still falling. While the boys warmed up with hot chocolate I went through some of our photos from the past month.

1) Christopher with a diorama he made for school, he worked on it for hours!






2) Getting his Bobcat badge in scouts





3) Mom, stop taking pictures and come up here with me  





4) Grandma reading the Pokemon Handbook





5) SNOW!





6) Lucas gets his first whitewash....and I don't recommend trying to focus with mittens and holding a squirming toddler 





7) After Lucas stopped crying he learned retaliation and smacked Chris with a snowball :mrgreen:





8) I'd say she liked it :lmao:





9) Me & Evelyn taken by Chris





And then some cake   Our scout pack has an annual competition and here are some of the entries. Only rules are that the cake has to be made by the scout and their Dad/Male partner, no female help allowed

10) The Treasure Chest won first place





11) The Tiger came in second





12) The one on the end with the blue and yellow m&ms had chocolate pudding in the middle......mmmmmm





13) And this was a joint cake for me and Evelyn made by a family friend, I thought he did a great job!





14) Our van, after already being cleared off once





15) I'm betting this bush will be covered by morning


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 14, 2007)

Cute pictures! And that cake makes me hungry.


Is that your mom, because you kind of look like her.  

Evelyn is very unhappy there!  She makes some fantastic faces.


----------



## Corry (Feb 14, 2007)

Aawww!! Alison, I love these!   Christopher looks so GROWN UP in that first one! And he did a great job on that shot of you and Lil' E!  Thanks for sharing Alison!


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 14, 2007)

You have a lovely family!  (and you're one cute momma yourself  )
Gah! Now I'm hungry for cake...


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 14, 2007)

Awww, what a fun series!  (Ummm, are those penguins in the diorama?? :mrgreen


----------



## Alison (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 

And yes, they are penguins   He did a report on Emperor penguins and had a blast. The diorama depicts the male penguins watching over the eggs while the female goes hunting. I think our choice of fish may have been a bit tropical for the area, but it's first grade so it was okay 

Oh, and EB, yes that's my Mom. We do look a lot alike!


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'm thinking E will like the snowless winters here a bit better from the banshee scream she's putting on there.  I still don't think it's a Nor'Easter... 

Also, I have seen way to many sweets changing hands up there lately.  I think I'm going to start keeping a tab so I can catch up...


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 15, 2007)

That one with the one kid pelting the other, with the "shrapnel" still in the air is GREAT.  Good timing!


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice title. At first I thought it was a lead in to a joke of some sort.


----------



## Alison (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeremy Z said:


> That one with the one kid pelting the other, with the "shrapnel" still in the air is GREAT.  Good timing!




I am so glad I caught that one. I had no idea his aim was so good, and I don't think his brother did either


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Two more things:

1) Please number them next time

2) #8 reminds me of an idea I'm going to put into effect when I have kids: I call it "Tantrum Cam."    Every time the kid has a tantrum, I whip out the camera and snap a few pix.  By the time the kid is 18 (18 year olds still have tantrums, sometimes) there will be a whole album full of tantrum pictures, subtitled with the event that sparked the tantrum.  It would be so funny to have that kind of album, huh?


----------



## rabidzoomer (Mar 3, 2007)

I SEE YOU!


----------



## Skinn (Mar 3, 2007)

That treasure chest is the best yum, yum, and oh yea nice pics too!!


----------



## Alison (Mar 3, 2007)

Skinn said:


> That treasure chest is the best yum, yum, and oh yea nice pics too!!



It was even better in person! The cakes were auctioned off afterwards and the creator of that cake bought it back and shared it with the pack.


----------

